# "Non-Accessible" Minimum Clear Floor Area?



## radioatlas (Oct 19, 2018)

In what code are minimum widths dictated for NON-accessible spaces? Example, we're working on a historic hotel renovation (with very tight spaces!) and are trying to figure out the minimum allowable distance between beds for our non-ADA compliant rooms?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 19, 2018)

there are minimum room sizes per code see chapter 12 of the building code


----------



## Yikes (Oct 19, 2018)

To my knowledge there is no code-minimum distance between two beds (or any other furniture), assuming the room is "non-accessible" and assuming that the "walking" space between beds is not also part of some defined exit path-of-travel.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 22, 2018)

radioatlas said:


> In what code are minimum widths dictated for NON-accessible spaces? Example, we're working on a historic hotel renovation (with very tight spaces!) and are trying to figure out the minimum allowable distance between beds for our non-ADA compliant rooms?


If non-accessible then why is this a concern?


----------



## Spector_51 (Oct 22, 2018)

Sounds to me like the person is just conscientious and wants to be in compliance.  We can't have any of that.


----------



## JBI (Oct 22, 2018)

International Property Maintenance Code, where adopted, provides some minimum room areas, and there are general requirements for 'habitable' spaces in the IBC. The IEBC may or may not send you there depending on the scope of the project and compliance path chosen.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 23, 2018)

AS far as codes go, you could have a bed the entire width of the room and still meet ADA as long as a turnaround or T turn was provided. Not traditional nor recommended, but you could do it.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 23, 2018)

Typically in the current IBC, a minimum size for a habitable room in new construction is 70 square feet (1208.3), with a minimum dimension of 7 feet in any direction (1208.1).  

Thus, the narrowest habitable room would be 7'x10'.
Technically the smallest footprint of a habitable room would be a circular space of just under 9.5' diameter - - but on a practical basis, it wouldn't be very usable.
If you are able to utilize the historic building code, you may be able to "grandfather" rooms smaller than this.


----------



## radioatlas (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 25, 2018)

Yikes said:


> Typically in the current IBC, a minimum size for a habitable room in new construction is 70 square feet (1208.3), with a minimum dimension of 7 feet in any direction (1208.1).
> 
> Thus, the narrowest habitable room would be 7'x10'.
> Technically the smallest footprint of a habitable room would be a circular space of just under 9.5' diameter - - but on a practical basis, it wouldn't be very usable.
> If you are able to utilize the historic building code, you may be able to "grandfather" rooms smaller than this.



Wilt Chamberlain had a bedroom with a wall to wall water bed at floor level (smiling). Can a water bed be a floor?


----------



## Yikes (Oct 26, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Wilt Chamberlain had a bedroom with a wall to wall water bed at floor level (smiling). Can a water bed be a floor?



Wilt almost fit into lot of small spaces.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 26, 2018)

He sat in the back seat of his Rolls to reach the pedals.


----------

